# Бах Шутка в обр Власова



## vadic (21 Янв 2014)

Хочу с вами поделиться нотами Бах Шутка в обр Власова , сам снимал.


Играйте на здоровья.


----------



## yanchuk-99 (21 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте! Можете пожалуйста перезалить ноты на форум или скинуть на почту [email protected] Буду премного благодарен!


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Июл 2017)

yanchuk-99 () писал:Здравствуйте! Можете пожалуйста перезалить ноты на форум или скинуть на почту [email protected] Буду премного благодарен! Здравствуйте,yanchuk-99!Последнее посещение нашего форума это январь2014г.Он Вам сейчас вероятно то.что не ответит и не выложит заново. У меня есть эстрадная  версия нот В.Власова. Скерцо И.С.Бах.отлич.качество,я изготовил в формате Pdf.Выложить сюда не представляеться возможным,тоесть не загружаеться,вот такая снова при загрузке,сразу после процесса прогрессии надпись: (( 500 Internal Server Error nginx/1.2.1 )),отправив на Вашу почту  маил - мое письмо c прикреплен.файом  -  вернулось.Дружественный сайт ВКМ,переезжает на новые серверы, почти все обменники платные,взымают за скачивание( у меня  просто нет времени  заниматься поиском других ресурсов).С огорчением:  - вот так мы теперь живем.Как вариант:  -пожалуйста,зарегистрируйте другую почту,хотя-бы gmail.com или любую иную(но не маил),обратившись  по почте ко мне на ((   [email protected]  )) я поделюсь. У меня абсолютно  ввесь имеющийся нотный материал( в том числе и из серии платных) - бесплатен.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Mr.Big (21 Июл 2017)

Можно и на [email protected]
Огромное спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Июл 2017)

Mr.Big/ писал:


> Можно и на [email protected]
> Огромное спасибо


               Здравствуйте,Mr.Big! Не вопрос,отправлю на любую почту, кроме mail.ru )),*а у Вас   почта  mr.big78 @mail.ru* )) пожалуйста, - прочтите* внимательней* мое сообщение №3 от 21-07-2017.,в данной теме.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## Mr.Big (21 Июл 2017)

Прошу прощения, исправил: [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Июл 2017)

*Mr.Big,* отправил успешно,загляните в свои  почтов.ящики.С уважением  -  Kocthenko/


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (22 Июл 2017)

и мне тоже вышлите пожалуйста на
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Июл 2017)

Nikolai Ryskov/ писал:


> и мне тоже вышлите пожалуйста на
> [email protected]


Николай,отправил.Смотрите почту.


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июл 2017)

* Дополнение к сообщению №3 от 21-07-2017.                                   В.Власов*(эстрадная версия)  Скерцо *И.С.Бах*


----------

